

Show HN: My Personal News Reader - clockwork_189
http://newsreader.hackrdojo.com/

======
clockwork_189
Source Code: <https://github.com/clockwork189/NewsReader>

Any feedback is appreciated. I know the scrollbars ruin the beauty on Windows
so I am still looking into that.

I also want to make it more UI beauty. Gonna throw in a preview feature in the
near future.

------
gradschool
It doesn't seem to work on firefox with the google disconnect plugin enabled.
It might be worth adding a warning about that.

